# discharge white on red



## KennyB3000 (Feb 17, 2016)

Recently printed a 1 color discharge white design on some red shirts and had an issue with the print looking almost yellowish in certain areas after a wash. Any idea why this would be happening?

I'm using Ryonet Discharge White, using about 10% activating agent. Printing on a Gildan Softstyle ringspun 100% cotton red T. Curing at 330-340 degrees.

I'm wondering if the agent didn't completely dissolve - allowing the natural shirt color to show up in some areas. Also thought it might be a curing issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

Have you had success with this color shirt in the past? I know some colors don not discharge as well as others.


----------



## KennyB3000 (Feb 17, 2016)

This is the first time I have tried these. I want to find a good line of different colored shirts for doing discharge white prints. I want them to be soft and lightweight, and I want a fairly bright white.


----------



## Pcshone (Feb 19, 2016)

KennyB3000 said:


> Recently printed a 1 color discharge white design on some red shirts and had an issue with the print looking almost yellowish in certain areas after a wash. Any idea why this would be happening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello

I am no expert on discharge printing but have a little knowledge, which may prove to be dangerous :-(

The unevenness may be down to an uneven cure - are you using a blown air gas curer.

A good method to ensure continuity, which is gaining in popularity, is to under base the print with a discharge base or blending white, flash it off, and then print a plastisol white over the top - two screens but a nice soft consistent bright white is pretty much guaranteed. 

The dyes on the shirts can get a little random at times and this can lead to an inconstant finish to the look of the print. Blue & green shirt dyes are notoriously hard to discharge.


Philip Collins-Shone
Area Sales Manager, EMEA Specialty Inks and Polymer Systems
PolyOne Corporation
[email protected]


----------



## KennyB3000 (Feb 17, 2016)

I've printed different colors of plastisol ink on a discharge base before, but never thought of doing a second white. Great idea, though, I might have to give it a shot. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

"The discharge solution does not work on synthetic fibers, you pretty much want to stick with 100% cotton for the best results, and even then, you should be certain to ask the shirt manufacturer or distributor for "discharge friendly" or "dye reactive" garments. For instance, Next Level Apparel requires that you specify this ahead of time, apparently they use different dyes and not all of their 100% cotton shirts discharge. We learned this the hard way, and for a time, they did not have any black garments in stock that would discharge well."

I found this on a previous post by Ken K. Interesting.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi there 

You might have some problem with colour mixing or heat transfer. since it is white i dont think there would be some issue with colour mixing . so plz check if you are transferring a right amount of heat


----------

